# Smoke extractor fan/system for home?



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone using a smoke extractor fan/system at home? Winter's coming in Canada and it's gonna be a b*tch again. I want to smoke inside in my office. Thinking to install one. Is there a way to keep the cold outside while sucking the smoke out?

Thanks Puffers!


----------

